# leadership issues



## -Robichaud- (26 May 2006)

what is a good way to make cadets respect the rank you have Been given and the position you hold. most of the cadets at my corp do not respect Any of the NCO s(except the RSM). can anyone offer tips to get respect but at the same time not look and a complete and arrogant jerk

Much Appreciated

Philip


----------



## rmc_wannabe (26 May 2006)

-Robichaud- said:
			
		

> what is a good way to make cadets respect the rank you have Been given and the position you hold. most of the cadets at my corp do not respect Any of the NCO s(except the RSM). can anyone offer tips to get respect but at the same time not look and a complete and arrogant jerk
> 
> Much Appreciated
> 
> Philip



Your RSM needs to support his NCMs. He has the respect of the cadet, he needs to back up his Sgts, WOs etc. when the cadets are being disrespectful. 

I know at my unit...if theres a cadet not listening to MCpl, Sgt comes to back the MCpl. If that doesn't work it just gets passed up the chain until the RSM hears it....and by that time instead of one MCpl on a cadet's back... he now has a MCpl, a Sgt, a WO, a MWO, and the RSM on his back. It's funny to see how quickly the cadet just backs off and mutters a "yes MCpl" afterward  ;D.


----------



## Irapliskin (26 May 2006)

I have the Same problem with my Core, We have cadets, gunners, and bombers, that think they are allowed to disrespect the seniors.


[[One way i found works is that if you make them stand at attention and they seem to smarten up]]


----------



## Burrows (26 May 2006)

Irapliskin said:
			
		

> [[One way i found works is that if you make them stand at attention and they seem to smarten up]]



So making them follow what they should be doing already (standing at attention when addressing an superior) seems to work eh?

They aren't smartening up, they're moving to standard.


----------



## Scott (26 May 2006)

Kyle, you're slipping..... ;D



			
				C/Sgt.Charest said:
			
		

> I have the Same problem with my Core,



It's *Corps*.


----------



## George Wallace (26 May 2006)

No....It is just that these kid's don't know the difference between Apples and Oranges yet, so they don't understand that in English things aren't always spelled the way that they sound......so they come across as illiterate and stupid..... :  Some of them need a brick off the side of their heads.   ;D


----------



## Burrows (27 May 2006)

Scott said:
			
		

> Kyle, you're slipping..... ;D
> 
> It's *Corps*.


I think I got him somewhere else Scott.


----------



## George Wallace (27 May 2006)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I think I got him somewhere else Scott.



So easy to loose track of them, isn't it.  I hope some learn to use proper grammar soon, as I am getting tired of deleting illegible posts.  If it takes too long to decypher, it can't have anything relevant in it, so it shouldn't be here.   Like Leadership, if your guys have nothing to do, don't do it here.


----------



## ryanmann356 (28 May 2006)

LEAD BY EXAMPLE!!!!

I always lose respect for a superior when they tell you not to do something then go around and do it themselves.  Dont goof off around your cadets.  Use the tough love approach I find that works really well.  hope this helps.


----------



## Saorse (4 Jun 2006)

I found that, in my cadet career, tough love worked as well as painting a wall red with blue paint. What young person has the right to get "tough" on another young adult? None, in my mind, cadet rank or not. If you want respect, be someone they can respect.  Be someone they can talk to, someone that makes cadets enjoyable, and someone who, regardless of rank, can remember the days of being just a Cadet. Be you!


----------

